# The Bandsaw Book by Lonnie Bird



## BlairH

Is this book good for reference on pretty much any bandsaw?


----------



## thenickedfinger

He concentrates on the 14" bandsaws, but most of the stuff he talks about carries over to any bandsaw. Tensioning, Blade Types, Tracking, Safety, etc…


----------



## BlairH

I do have a 14" bandsaw but just in case of an upgrade it's good to know. 
Thanks for the quick response and the review.


----------



## bigike

great review, i'll look into it cuz i just got my taxes back too so it's time for a bandsaw


----------



## Bryan_M

I second this! This was the first book I bought after getting my 14" Delta and just about everything you need to know how to set it up and use it is in here. Plenty of pictures.


----------



## JohnGray

Excellent book I have it too.


----------



## Viking

Kerry;

I bought LB's Band Saw book prior to buying a band saw as I had never had one so, the book was part of my pre-buy research.

Ended up selecting and buying the Rikon 14" deluxe and have not been sorry.

One of the LJ's posted a video on folding and unfolding bandsaw blades. Can't find it now but maybe someone else remember it? The method in the video shure beats throwing the blade over your shoulder and running like hell!

Good Luck!

This is a great book!


----------



## CreekWoodworker

I have the same book. Here is a video on folding bandsaw blades. To unfold I cut the tape holding it together and toss it on the floor, it will uncoil itself, just stand back.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=5206


----------



## jbertelson

*Kerry*
I have added your review to the LJ Booklist. dbHost had commented briefly in a post about the book, but yours is the first formal LJ review. It is categorized under Tools - Bandsaw.

Thanks for the review…........the LJ Booklist is an index to all LJ book reviews. You can find it with the link after my name or the link here.

Alaska Jim


----------



## JohnGray

I have this book and is great. Anyone getting their 1st or 10th bandsaw should have this book.


----------



## WayneC

I have it in both hard copy and Kindle version. Very much recommended.


----------

